# attente Ipad pro avec A11



## keer (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

quand pensez-vous que les Ipad pro seront équipés des puces A11?
Au vu des premiers tests sur les iphones 8 et 8 plus il semble y avoir vraiment un bond de puissance.
Vaut-il mieux attendre les mises à jour ou on peut acheter maintenant car les puces A10 seront encore dans la course un bon moment?


----------



## effoworld (10 Octobre 2017)

L IPad Pro je mise dans 1 an et demi


----------

